# Cooling 1.8t brakes!!!



## bendober (Jan 5, 2010)

Ive have a 03 1.8t and am using brembos big brake kit and i do track events. With the 1.8t there is a side mount intercooler so i cannot use the gli brake ducts because of this. Please give me some ideas. i need to the brakes from fading.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

You can make your car lighter 

You'll need to figure out some type of duct, if you already increased your brake disk size and can't get cooling ducts, there really is nothing else you can do besides change the type of pad you are using or making your car lighter.:thumbup:


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

What type of pads and fluid are you using?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

IJM said:


> What type of pads and fluid are you using?


Not sure if that is relavent to your situation....EBC green and off the shelf valveoleen nothing special...I don't race my vehicle


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

IJM said:


> What type of pads and fluid are you using?


I do believe the question was for the OP.


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

opcorn::laugh::laugh:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

greyhare said:


> I do believe the question was for the OP.


HAHA I believe you are correct.... thats kinda funny I'm not even going to edit that post


----------



## bendober (Jan 5, 2010)

IJM said:


> What type of pads and fluid are you using?


 i am using Hawk racing pads and DOT 4 Super blue racing fluid


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

What compound? HPS, HP, HP+, etc...? 

Pad fade or fluid fade? 

What size rotors?


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

If you're already on Hawk Blues or better with larger rotors and aluminum calipers... hmm. also, what kind/size of tires are you on? I'm on stock size rotors with Blues, Motul 660, and RA1s, the brake fade isn't horrible, but I can cook the fluid. I am likely going to end up just running some custom ducting however. I can certainly think of more pleasant things than feeling the fluid boil underneath your foot diving into turn 10 on Summit Point main. :laugh:


----------



## bendober (Jan 5, 2010)

KG18t said:


> If you're already on Hawk Blues or better with larger rotors and aluminum calipers... hmm. also, what kind/size of tires are you on? I'm on stock size rotors with Blues, Motul 660, and RA1s, the brake fade isn't horrible, but I can cook the fluid. I am likely going to end up just running some custom ducting however. I can certainly think of more pleasant things than feeling the fluid boil underneath your foot diving into turn 10 on Summit Point main. :laugh:


 Im running michilin pilot ultra sport, 225/40-17, and the calipers are 12.7in.


----------

